# Flush cabinet doors



## PerranOak (Wednesday at 16:35)

Does anyone know of a good video to show me how to fit a flush door in a cabinet please?

Cheers.


----------



## johnnyb (Wednesday at 17:19)

do you mean a lay on door (that's my concept of a flush door) or a frame and panel door?


----------

